# See no evil



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Anybody psyched about the WWE's own KANE starring in Lionsgate's latest horror flick?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

No.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I'd much rather have Stacy Kiebler in the next movie WWE makes....


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

HalloweenRick said:


> I'd much rather have Stacy Kiebler in the next movie WWE makes....


Agreed, Rick! I also wouldn't mind seeing Trish Stratus in that film. The two ladies car break down on a lonely dirt road and they're forced to take shelter in an old dilapidated house as rain pours down and the winds howl outside. Much to their chagrin, they must take solace in each others embraces on a satin covered bed with low, sultry music in the background and scented candles burning. Items, I might add that are mysteriously out of place in said house...


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I will wait for this to go on DVD.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

I'd volunteer my acting services for free if we can make this Trish Stratus/Stacy Kiebler horror/coming of age lesbian film. I would even volunteer to be an extra if that's what it would take. However, I'm also very good at the "Let's pick up a perfect stranger for a good time" role for this movie, starring me as the perfect stranger....


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

If my friends' rent this when it comes out on DVD. I'll see it, but I'm not wasting my money seeing this at the movies.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

I invested. Until they get Ghostbusters 3 made. With Ben Stiller~!

http://filmforce.ign.com/articles/708/708806p1.html


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Gah. 
That GB 3 thing is soooo old. 

I'm sad to say, that it aint NEVER gonna happen.   

As much as I'd obviously love to see it, I really, really don't want to see Ben Stiller. 
In anything. 
Ever. 

I despise Ben Stiller.

But, it's not gonna happen anyways, so I don't have to worry about that no talent fool ruining my favorite all time franchise.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I thought *Ghostbusters* was a stand alone movie that didn't need a sequel of any kind, especially that poor excuse of a second film. The first was a work of comic genius.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

I narrowly missed being rundown by a car on my way to see Ghostbusters 2.
Draw your own conclusions.

Seeing the first Ghostbusters,in a packed movie theater,was one of the best times I have had at the movies.

Harold Ramis' "Egon Spengler" was the best! Cracks me up everytime!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I know I'm probly gonna get a bit of flack for this... but I kinda liked Ghostbusters 2 more... The first one was great and hallarious but I just prefered the second more.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

RAXL said:


> I despise Ben Stiller.


When anyone says something like this, I have to ask, did you ever see his brilliant but short-lived series *The Ben Stiller Show* back in roughly '91-'92? One of the funniest shows I've seen.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ben Stiller makes me look like this:  

And, while the first GB is one of the greatest films ever, and the second is...
not, I do still love the second one. There are some really funny bits. 
"Half a slinky." Priceless.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

dougspaulding said:


> When anyone says something like this, I have to ask, did you ever see his brilliant but short-lived series *The Ben Stiller Show* back in roughly '91-'92? One of the funniest shows I've seen.


I own the Ben Stiller Show DVD boxed-set. DIE HARD 12:"DIE HUNGRY",..was superb!

"Yabba dabba doo,dabba dooba,dabba deeby dabba". 

Watch the link below!!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Faustian_Pact said:


> I own the Ben Stiller Show DVD boxed-set. DIE HARD 12:"DIE HUNGRY",..was superb!


As do I. So you know then of the fleeting glimpses of comedic brilliance he displayed in that series - brilliance that he has not matched since.

Favourites: Cape Munster, U2 Cereal Commercial, and the Woody Allen movie take-off where he was a mummy.

Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Whilst mine: Advantage Agassi: starring Armand Assanti as the evil crime lord, Ramirez! Wilson garden hoses and other fun equipment, COPS: In Ancient Egypt, Salem Mass. Information 411, Grady's Oats and finally, Ask Manson.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Wilson Garden Hose: What Sexy is!


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

"The Grungies." "Oliver Stone Land."


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Back on topic. I have read reviews that say :"See no Evil" sucks water sprinklers.
Others have said:'Hey! Stupid!! This movie is every bit as good as your first time....playing Pac-Man.".


----------

